# Shipping belongings versus van hire to Murcia



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi, 

My husband and I are moving to Murcia mid September and are looking to ship our worldly goods and dog down there. (Dog isn't an issue, she has passport, she's an American girl, we adopted her in Florida) In a bit of a quandry as to the best way to do this. Ideally, if we could buy a Spanish registered SUV from some-one in the UK, we'd just arrange a shipment of our stuff separate. But, as we haven't sourced a suitable SUV yet, maybe we could do a one way van hire, drive us and our stuff down and get an SUV when we get there. Has anyone done the trip recently and can recommend a van hire company? We are in the North East of England.
Any suggestions would be appreciated.:juggle:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Monkey Hangers said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband and I are moving to Murcia mid September and are looking to ship our worldly goods and dog down there. (Dog isn't an issue, she has passport, she's an American girl, we adopted her in Florida) In a bit of a quandry as to the best way to do this. Ideally, if we could buy a Spanish registered SUV from some-one in the UK, we'd just arrange a shipment of our stuff separate. But, as we haven't sourced a suitable SUV yet, maybe we could do a one way van hire, drive us and our stuff down and get an SUV when we get there. Has anyone done the trip recently and can recommend a van hire company? We are in the North East of England.
> Any suggestions would be appreciated.:juggle:


Hi & welcome

One Way Van Hire Spain | Way2GoRemovals

do one way van hire with or without driver - I know people who have used them & we will be using them to bring my dad's stuff down here from the UK soon

I'm sure one of our regular posters has bought a spanish plated vehicle in the UK - just can't think who atm - hopefully they'll see this & answer you


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you I have seen them on the internet, but always like a recommendation.


----------



## Bruach (Aug 3, 2011)

Monkey Hangers said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband and I are moving to Murcia mid September and are looking to ship our worldly goods and dog down there. (Dog isn't an issue, she has passport, she's an American girl, we adopted her in Florida) In a bit of a quandry as to the best way to do this. Ideally, if we could buy a Spanish registered SUV from some-one in the UK, we'd just arrange a shipment of our stuff separate. But, as we haven't sourced a suitable SUV yet, maybe we could do a one way van hire, drive us and our stuff down and get an SUV when we get there. Has anyone done the trip recently and can recommend a van hire company? We are in the North East of England.
> Any suggestions would be appreciated.:juggle:



Hi there,

We have recently moved from UK to Murcia area. We used Costa Calida Transport (Zeke Balfour) - No problems with the move whatsoever,a professional, and friendly service, and we felt that the price was good for the amount of things we brought with us


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

Bruach said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We have recently moved from UK to Murcia area. We used Costa Calida Transport (Zeke Balfour) - No problems with the move whatsoever,a professional, and friendly service, and we felt that the price was good for the amount of things we brought with us.


Thanks for that I'll give them a call.


----------

